# Parmeter-Abfrage in JSF



## mayer (8. Aug 2005)

Wie kann ich in JSF übergebene Parameter abfragen?

Ich übergebe die Parameter mit:

<h:commandButton value="Ändern" actionListener="#{tierBesamungList.updateTier}" action="">
* <faram name="tierUid" value="#{tier.uid}"/>*
</h:commandButton>


Nach dem Klicken eine Buttons frage ich sie dann in updateTier(siehe oben) ab. Dazu verwende ich folgendes:


```
public void deleteTier(ActionEvent event) 
  {
     FacesContext con = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance();
     ExternalContext excon = con.getExternalContext();
    
     Map m = excon.getRequestParameterMap();

//    Testen ob Parameter vorhanden ist
      System.out.println(m.containsKey("tierUid"));
  }
```

Leider schreibt er mir jedes mal "false" in die Ausgabekonsole.

Was mache ich falsch?? Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen??

mfg manuel


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Aug 2005)

```
<h:commandLink id="Edit"  action="editBook"  actionListener="#{bookBean.selectBook}"> 
   <h:outputText value="Edit" /> 
   <f:param id="editId"  name="id"  value="#{book.id}" /> 
</h:commandLink>
```


```
UIParameter component = (UIParameter) event.getComponent().findComponent("editId");	
long id = Long.parseLong(component.getValue().toString());
```


So mach ich es zumindest immer...


----------



## mayer (8. Aug 2005)

_*!!! VIELEN DANK !!!*_


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Aug 2005)

gern geschehen...ach ja:

http://www.laliluna.de

da gibts n paar schöne tutorials


----------

